# ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 - Installation abgebrochen



## HalloUlrich (16. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!
Wollte mal testen, ob ISPConfig besser als Plesk ist und 
deswegen wollte ich die neueste Version installieren.
Habe mir die Version 3.0.3.1 als tar.gz geholt und entpackt.
Wie in der Doku beschrieben. 
Nun bricht die Installtion ab mit dem Hinweis, dass "/mysql" nicht 
gestartet werden kann. Führe ich mysql auf der Command-Line aus,
dann kommt er auch in die Konsole von mysql. Führe ich es 
mit /mysql aus dann geht es nicht. Wieso wird im Skript install.php 
/mysql verwendet. Was macht das für einen Sinn. Wie kann ich 
den Fehler umgehen?


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2010)

Da die neue Version bereits ein paar tausend mal erfolgreich installiert wurde ist ein Fehler im Installer sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Nach welchem Tutorial hast Du den Server für ISPConfig vorbereitet / installiert?


----------



## HalloUlrich (16. Dez. 2010)

Den Server konnte ich nicht "vorbereiten". Der wurde mir 
so von meinem Hoster Strato vorbereitet. Auch ist auf dem 
Server eine Plesk Installation. 

Aber der Aufruf von /mysql anstelle von mysql hat m.e. nach 
doch nichts mit irgendwelchen Vorinstallationen zu tun. Oder doch?

Es ist jedenfalls ein Debian 5.0 System mit installiertem MySQL und 
Apache2.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (16. Dez. 2010)

Mit dem Befhel /etc/init.d/mysql restart sollte es klappen oser /etc/init.d/mysql start


----------



## Laubie (16. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von HalloUlrich:


> Den Server konnte ich nicht "vorbereiten". Der wurde mir
> so von meinem Hoster Strato vorbereitet. Auch ist auf dem
> Server eine Plesk Installation.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ulrich,

dann ist dein Server - in diesem Zustand - definitiv nicht für ISPConfig3 geeignet!

Mach ihn blank, installiere ein minimales debian lenny und dann gehst du nach der Anleitung vor:
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/

Natürlich kannst du bei den Programmen, die du runterlädst, die aktuellen runterladen 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von HalloUlrich:


> Auch ist auf dem
> Server eine Plesk Installation.


Also bevor es weiter geht. Besorg dir bitte ein blankes Debian. Entweder bietet Strato eine reinstall mit einem nackten Debian an oder du machst es from scratch.
Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.

//EDiT: Sry Laubie da waren wir wohl zeitgleich


----------



## HalloUlrich (16. Dez. 2010)

Da werde ich wohl bei Plesk bleiben müssen.
Schade. Ich dachte es wäre ein robustes 
Betriebssystem. Aber Debian muss man ja 
anfassen wie rohe Eier...


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2010)

Diese Aussage stimmt nicht im geringsten. Debian ist eines der stabilsten Systeme. Aber Plesk hat einen guten Teil der Konfiguration ausgetauscht, da kann dann natürlich kein anderes Controlpanel mehr funktionieren. Das trifft also nicht nur auf ispconfig sondern auch jedes andere controlpanel zu, Du musst immer mit einem leeren System starten.

Soweit ich weiß bietet jeder Hoster auch minimalimages an, also ohne Plesk.


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Dez. 2010)

Kann ich Tills Aussage nur unterstreichen. 
Das ist übrigens einer der riesen Vorteile von ispconfig. Hier werden zwar Configs angepasst. Mehr aber auch nicht. Man kann jederzeit an jeder Stelle des OS nachjustieren wenn man lust hat.
Plesk ist wie ein Virus der das gesamte System anfasst.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (17. Dez. 2010)

Kann ich auch bestätigen Debian und ISOConfig passen super zusammen.Ich hatte auf meinen vorrigen VServer Plesk am start ich habe es wie die Pest gehasst.Übrigens gibt e3s unter Howtos sehr gute Anleitungen zb zum Perfekten Server mit ISPConfig,kann ich nur empfehlen und es bekommt jeder hin der Lesen kann und ein wenig Verständniss mit bringt.


----------



## stefanw (17. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von HalloUlrich:


> Da werde ich wohl bei Plesk bleiben müssen.
> Schade. Ich dachte es wäre ein robustes
> Betriebssystem. Aber Debian muss man ja
> anfassen wie rohe Eier...


... und was ist Deiner Meinung nach besser?


----------



## HalloUlrich (20. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von stefanw:


> ... und was ist Deiner Meinung nach besser?


Wollte keine Diskussion anfange, von wegen besser, oder so. 
War nur enttäuscht, wegen der Antwort, ich müsste das 
System noch mal von der Pike auf einrichten, nur damit ich 
ISPConfig installieren kann. Ich erhoffte mir irgendwie mehr 
Unterstützung vom System z.B. wie man das beim Mac OS 
mitbekommt. Also trotzdem DANKE für die Antworten.


----------



## Laubie (20. Dez. 2010)

Hi Ulrich,

Da vergleichst du jetzt aber Äpfel mit Birnen 
Ich glaub nicht, dass man nen Server mit nem Stück Fallobst vergleichen kann 
Auch wenn die Äpfel mittlerweile richtig zugelegt haben.

Das Problem beim Wechsel von Plesk auf ISPC ist auch nicht das Betriebssystem oder ISPConfig, sondern Plesk.
Plesk ersetzt viele Einstellungsdateien des Betriebssystems. 
ISPConfig ist ja nicht dafür geschrieben worden, um ein OS vor Plesk zu retten 
Deshalb fängt es dies halt nicht ab.

Vorschlag: Um es ein wenig auszuprobieren, mach dir doch zu Hause mal ne VM in die du ein blankes Debian installierst. Dann nimmst du meinen Link, den ihc ganz oben mal gepostet hatte und installierst dir danach ISPconfig.

Wenn es die gefällt, kannst du ja immer noch umsteigen 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## HalloUlrich (20. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Da vergleichst du jetzt aber Äpfel mit Birnen


Na Ihr eingefleischten Server-Profis. Alles entwickelt sich weiter und 
der Apfel bietet auch ein gutes Server-Betriebssystem an. 
Mir geht es dabei aber nicht um Philosophie, nur um die Tatsache, 
dass die Installation von ISPConfig mit einer mir unverständlichen
Fehlermeldung abgebrochen hat. Das liegt ja dann weniger an Plesk oder 
an Debian, sondern an den Install-Skripten von ISPConfig. 

Aber nun lasst mal gut sein, wenn ich mal Zeit habe, kann ich mich
mit so 'nem Kram wie einer totalen Neuinstallation beschäftigen.
Jetzt zählt erst mal allein der reibungslose Betrieb...


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (20. Dez. 2010)

@HalloUlrich kannst du deine behauptung beweissen das die Installationsscripte von ISPConfig fehlerhaft sind bzw diesen Fehler verursachen?


----------



## Laubie (20. Dez. 2010)

Hey, wieder was gelernt 
Wusste gar nicht, dass Apple auch ne Serverversion von seinem OS X rausbringt.
Habs mir grad mal angeschaut. Ist ja quasi windows-Server in schön 
Viel Klicki-Bunti. Wenns dazu noch gut funktioniert, ne feine Sache.


Zu dem Thema welches Script wofür verantwortlich ist, sag ich getz nix mehr 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2010)

> Das liegt ja dann weniger an Plesk oder
> an Debian, sondern an den Install-Skripten von ISPConfig.


Ich bin sicher dass man es in kürzester Zeit Schafft einen Apple Server in einen Zustand zu versetzen, dass sich keine Software des namhaften Herstellers apple mehr darauf fehlerfrei installieren lässt  Und diese Software wird danach auch ganz komische Fehlermeldungen bei der Installation von sich geben wird...


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich bin sicher dass man es in kürzester Zeit Schafft einen Apple Server in einen Zustand zu versetzen, dass sich keine Software des namhaften Herstellers apple mehr darauf fehlerfrei installieren lässt  Und diese Software wird danach auch ganz komische Fehlermeldungen bei der Installation von sich geben wird...


Auch wenns nicht zum Thema passt. Dazu muss ich einfach antworten.
Nutze und liebe ja auch meine Macs 
Und ich kann auch berichten das es wirklich binnen 5 min möglich ist den mac in einen Zustand zu versetzen das selbst der Apple Support verzweifelt die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlägt und einen Hardwaretausch anbietet.
Aber wie auch bei Linux kann man auch ein OSx dann auf der Console retten, wenn man weiß was und wo 

Ontopic:
Bezüglich der unverständlichen Fehlermeldung hätte ich ja eine Idee. Eine kleine Routine zu Beginn der ISPConfiginstall prüft das vorhandensein von Confixx oder Plesk und schreibt dann als lapidare aber verständliche Fehlermeldung:
*Sehe Plesk/Confix , mach das weg, sonst will ich nicht*

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2010)

> Bezüglich der unverständlichen Fehlermeldung hätte ich ja eine Idee. Eine kleine Routine zu Beginn der ISPConfiginstall prüft das vorhandensein von Confixx oder Plesk und schreibt dann als lapidare aber verständliche Fehlermeldung:
> *Sehe Plesk/Confix , mach das weg, sonst will ich nicht*


Das kann ich gerne einbauen. Hat jemand die Standradverzeichnisse, an denen ich sicher erkennen kann ob Plesk oder Confixx installiert ist?


----------



## stefanw (21. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass Apple auch ne Serverversion von seinem OS X rausbringt.


Dazu passt dann ganz gut diese Meldung: http://www.computerwoche.de/hardware/data-center-server/2357074/


----------



## F4RR3LL (21. Dez. 2010)

Kenne die Verzeichnisse nicht, da ich mit beiden nie gearbeitet habe. 
Wäre aber fein wenn das jemand der Erfahrung damit hat posten könnte. 
Würde Probleme dieser Art von vornherein vermeiden.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (21. Dez. 2010)

Ich schaue morgen mal nach auf meinem alten Server wo noch Plesk läuft und dann Poste ich die Pfade hier im Beitrag.


----------

